# Blueray - Xternal USB Hard drive



## hnQ (Nov 27, 2009)

Not sure this is the right forum, anyway:
+ I have a Blueray, Sony with USB port. It plays avi from
the USB memory stick okay. I also have one external USB hardrive.
I plugged the xHard drive to the Blueray trying to play the avi
to the TV. Nothing played.
Question: Is it possible to play avi files from USB xHD via Blueray?


Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Most external HDD's should work. With that said, the drives often need to be formatted FAT32. Check the players User Manual.


----------

